# Body Butter & Emulsifying Wax



## lillybella (Mar 31, 2015)

I just read the ingredients on a Body Body.

The body butter does not contain any water - just butters, oils, preservative & emulsifying wax.

Why is emulsifying wax needed? Am I missing something?


----------



## TVivian (Mar 31, 2015)

If it's just butters and oils, it wouldn't really need a preservative either.. But depending on the ingredients in it, the e-wax may have been added to create a less greasy feel in the body butter. That's the only thing I can think of.


----------



## hmlove1218 (Mar 31, 2015)

Unless perhaps the preservative the company used is water based. Then it would require and emulsifying agent to blend it in.

Anhydrous body butters do not need a preservative, but, if they're being sold, it's always wise to add one IMO.


----------



## DeeAnna (Mar 31, 2015)

An emulsifier will allow the product to wash off with water. Not sure why you'd want that in a body butter -- is it billed as a product to use for massage, perhaps? Massage therapists want products that will wash out of their sheets and towels, so an emulsified product is something they would like.

TVivian has a point as well -- the e-wax may serve as a non-greasy thickener.

There's a lot of debate over the use of preservatives in anhydrous formulations. Some argue the preservative isn't necessary. Others argue that if the product can be contaminated by wet or dirty hands, it needs one. I agree with hmlove -- it's smart to include a preservative. So if you use one, which kind -- oil soluble or water soluble? Some say oil soluble because the product is all fats and the preservative will then just mix into the product, no problem. Others say water soluble because microbial growth starts where there is water contamination, so you want the preservative to dissolve into any water and provide protection. In which case, yes, the emulsifier will help distribute the preservative throughout the product.


----------



## kchaystack (Mar 31, 2015)

Could it be BTMS and not Ewax?  I have used BTMS in a conditioner bar I really like and in some lotions I made - and I really like the way it makes my skin feel.


----------



## lillybella (Mar 31, 2015)

No not BTMS. How about IPM instead?


----------



## Dahila (Mar 31, 2015)

I add Emulsimulse  it is similar to bmts dry, and I think 1% IPM.  BMTs 50 is excellent in facial scrubs


----------



## lillybella (Mar 31, 2015)

Doesn't bmts & IPM both do the same thing?


----------



## DeeAnna (Mar 31, 2015)

No, IPM is not an emulsifier. It's an emollient with a light, dry skin feel. IPM => Isopropyl myristate. http://swiftcraftymonkey.blogspot.com/2009/06/better-crafting-through-chemistry_26.html


----------

